# Bat House (AE) March 2015



## cunningplan (Mar 24, 2015)

Its was another early rise and late get home trip for me, picked up onmyown just after 2am and dropped him off 10.30pm, lucky this time didn't do all the driving as we went to Yawning cat (Madcat) and sleeve's and got in the back of the Mystery Machine. A few hours later we met naked eye and button at the first location. Sadly we only got externals due to the extra security, I took a few but will put them up if one of the others post theirs. 
Anyway, back to bat, this was our second on the list and it came up trumps, normally called AR but as madcat found a bat we named it after it. Stunning lactation with even better views, with all the work going on outside I don't think it will be derelict much longer so glad we got there when we did.
Now for the photos, hope you like

https://www.flickr.com/photos/cunningplan/sets/72157651121876550/

Mr (or Mrs) Bat


































































Why is there always false teeth???























































That's all from here. We did go to another couple but the first had been emptied, the second the sun was going down and as I had to do hand held my photos are not the best and again if one of the others post theirs I will tag on.

Thanks for looking and thanks to NE madcat, omo, sleeve and button for the great day


----------



## NakedEye (Mar 24, 2015)

Glad you enjoyed her Tony, and thankfully no Penguin lady this time! Corking set of images from a beautiful place...not bad views from that upstairs bedroom eh? I could live there quite happily!!!!


----------



## smiler (Mar 24, 2015)

I liked the pics of the bygone things, the fire surround is really good, not sure about the rancid salad cream though, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## HughieD (Mar 25, 2015)

Nice (brillo) pad. Fantastic set. Thanks for sharing....


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Mar 25, 2015)

Nicely done - as usual. The presence of the bat (or bats) will put a stop to any interior work - until they remove themselves.


----------



## tumble112 (Mar 25, 2015)

A real cracker, enjoyed this a lot.


----------



## yawning_cat (Mar 25, 2015)

Another fantastic day out with a damn fine group of people, really enjoyed this place.


----------



## tumble112 (Mar 25, 2015)

Did anyone look inside the trunk? Nice pictures btw.


----------



## cunningplan (Mar 25, 2015)

tumble1 said:


> Did anyone look inside the trunk? Nice pictures btw.



believe it or not "NO" now you got me think I should go back for a look


----------



## smiler (Mar 25, 2015)

cunningplan said:


> believe it or not "NO" now you got me think I should go back for a look


Odds on it'll be empty, buuut, You gotta have a look haven't ya.

P.S., 
That bat looks a bit passed off, they're best left alone, lovely pics from the Cat, Thanks


----------



## yawning_cat (Mar 25, 2015)

I did look in the trunk . . . . . . . . . . it was full o' junk


----------



## krela (Mar 25, 2015)

Think I need to add a rule banning dodgy puns...


----------



## gingrove (Mar 26, 2015)

Dirus_Strictus said:


> Nicely done - as usual. The presence of the bat (or bats) will put a stop to any interior work - until they remove themselves.



Probably means that there will be a mysterious fire blamed on kids or explorers!


----------



## scribe (Mar 26, 2015)

Some stunning shots. Beautifully decaying.


----------



## flyboys90 (Mar 27, 2015)

Superb photography from you both,Thanks for sharing this great find.


----------



## UrbanX (Mar 27, 2015)

Fantastic shots both of you! What a place! 
Love the bat shots too  
I love the style of the place too. 
Brilliant, thanks for sharing both of you!


----------



## cunningplan (Mar 28, 2015)

Thanks everyone, it was a nice little place with great views. I know there is something about bats making it hard to rebuild places but only if lots and not just one like we found??


----------



## krela (Mar 28, 2015)

Doesn't make any difference if it's 1 or 4000, they're protected either way.


----------



## jayb3e (Apr 3, 2015)

You gotta go back and open the box. lovely set of pics to.


----------



## Catmandoo (Apr 3, 2015)

Nice one cunningplan, and yawning cat. Great set of photos there. Good to see the bat. (Lesser horseshoe bat) I'll never forget the time going through an old railway tunnel and having to pass under about 300 of these little critters whilst they were resting. Needless to say, stealth walking and silence was never mastered so much. Incredible creatures, with an incredible disturbance price tag too


----------



## Onmyown (Apr 3, 2015)

*Bathouse*

Sorry its taken a while but here's a few alternative shots, thanks go to all who travelled to this location, great company, great laughs throughout the day, Cheers...



































































I havent posted for a while so hope the shots are sized ok, thanks for looking.


----------



## cunningplan (Apr 3, 2015)

Nice one omo, about time you put them up


----------



## tumble112 (Apr 3, 2015)

Nice shots. Externals are particularly nice, I can see why cunningplan said it had great views.


----------



## krela (Apr 4, 2015)

I want to live there.


----------



## Onmyown (Apr 4, 2015)

krela said:


> I want to live there.


It's a stunning location..


----------



## smiler (Apr 8, 2015)

krela said:


> I want to live there.


You can't, you'd frighten the bat.

It was nice to see the exterior of the place Lovely pics, Thanks


----------

